# Who Has a Pro-Pur Water Filtration System?



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Pro-Pur water filtration system is highly recommended. I am sure that the water is fantastic, free of everything from cysts to fluoride. Problem is, it takes hours for the top part to empty into the bottom part. At least, mine is slower sap-flow on a January morning.

Does anyone else have one of these? Is yours as slow?


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Figured I'd resurrect this one rather than start a new one. Are you still unhappy with the filter rate of yours, Denton? 

I have a Berkey but have lost faith in the safety of the filters so I'm looking at options and thinking I'll go with either Propur or Aquarain filters in my existing Big Berkey rather than buying a whole new system.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

indie said:


> Figured I'd resurrect this one rather than start a new one. Are you still unhappy with the filter rate of yours, Denton?
> 
> I have a Berkey but have lost faith in the safety of the filters so I'm looking at options and thinking I'll go with either Propur or Aquarain filters in my existing Big Berkey rather than buying a whole new system.


 What happened to cause your loss of faith?


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

They've had major quality control issues with the black filters since about the time I bought my unit, early last year. They say the issue is resolved but if you look at current reviews on Amazon, the filters are still falling apart. I have the ceramic filters, so I wasn't too worried but after having it stored for several months, I took it out and started using it recently. Despite removing and reinstalling several times, the flow is too fast so there is a leak somewhere. I just don't feel like theirs is a product I can stake our lives on. Thankfully, there are other filters that fit so at least I'm not starting from scratch with a new system.


----------



## wheeler880 (Sep 16, 2013)

I have a berkey also. Mine seems to be functioning fine for now, but I think Im going to replace the black berkey filters with Doulton filters. I also have the PF-2 filters to remove flouride, and Im not sure if the doultons will work with those.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Hadn't heard of Doulton. Thanks!


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Some of what I read on Berkey's site and other places was that sellers on Ebay and Amazon were passing off cheaply made imitation filters. Not from the same manufacture Berkey uses. Might be the source of any problems. The seller providing the filter to you might not even know they have imitations.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)




----------

